# Looking for work in Spain?



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Join the queue:

One-Third Of Europe's Unemployed Are Spanish | Zero Hedge


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Join the queue:
> 
> One-Third Of Europe's Unemployed Are Spanish | Zero Hedge


I wish people would read these articles!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Of course the issue is clouded by the black economy...

But there are still jobs - don't give up, just accept that the beach or southern Spain may not be the answer
The Local - Spain's News in English
Startup Jobs | Search for Job Offers in Tech Startups With JobFluent

Also the demand for English teaching is experiencing a boom:
Why is Spain experiencing an English language boom?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

webmarcos said:


> Of course the issue is clouded by the black economy...
> 
> But there are still jobs - don't give up, just accept that the beach or southern Spain may not be the answer
> The Local - Spain's News in English
> ...


Even in times of extreme crisis, some jobs will be up for grabs and the English teaching market is expanding -* to a certain extent*. Many courses are govenment organised - forcem I think it's called. They are not very well paid.
In academies the biggest growth area is in kids classes, mainly exam focused - Movers, Flyers through to Advanced in the Cambridge set, or the Trinity exams, but mainly Cambridge. Kids classes are not very well paid usually. They are paid for by the parents as extras, so they can't be unless they are very exclusive.
In adults, the main group of people are the ones who are unemployed, so where's the money coming from?? The article itself says it


> At the beginning of the year Pedro signed up for heavily discounted English classes in Seville, taught by trainee teachers who in turn had paid over £1,000 each to the academy to obtain a teaching qualification.  It cost only €20 for a month’s worth of lessons.


So there is work there, some of which may be well paid, but in general don't expect to make your fortune teaching. It may even be difficult to make a decent living.
It does seem that the techie market is moving though, but have no idea about salaries


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So there is work there, some of which may be well paid, but in general don't expect to make your fortune teaching. It may even be difficult to make a decent living.
> It does seem that the techie market is moving though, but have no idea about salaries


But you need to be properly qualified. Trying to re-teach people who have been taught by the unqualified "I can speak it, therefore I can teach it" brigade is a PITA!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> But you need to be properly qualified. Trying to re-teach people who have been taught by the unqualified "I can speak it, therefore I can teach it" brigade is a PITA!


Of course!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.thetrader.se/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/spainunemployment27ap.jpeg

I remember seeing loads of Spanish people in London in the mid 90's because of Spanish employment issues. Never been good at keeping people in work have they. Check out the long term chart.


----------



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

My son left school 2 years ago and although being fluent in spanish and applying for literally hundreds of jobs has still been unable to find regular work. Tough times


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

silverbatch said:


> My son left school 2 years ago and although being fluent in spanish and applying for literally hundreds of jobs has still been unable to find regular work. Tough times


Sorry to hear that, but with youth unemployment at 50% it's not surprising is it?
What is he really hoping to get into?
And what kind of work has he found up until now?
I don't mean to be nosey, but my daughter is 19 so I'm interested in that age group.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Much depends on the field in which they are looking. Our neighbour's daughter (Spanish), now 31 has got a Masters and can't find anything other than a month in Mercadona so she lives off her pensioner parents as she has done all her life - her field of 'expertise' - Egyptology!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends on the field in which they are looking. Our neighbour's daughter (Spanish), now 31 has got a Masters and can't find anything other than a month in Mercadona so she lives off her pensioner parents as she has done all her life - her field of 'expertise' -* Egyptology*!



Poor woman, but at least she's got her mummy to fall back on.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

virgil said:


> Poor woman, but at least she's got her mummy to fall back on.


I suppose she could always take up "pyramid selling" or is that illegal now?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends on the field in which they are looking. Our neighbour's daughter (Spanish), now 31 has got a Masters and can't find anything other than a month in Mercadona so she lives off her pensioner parents as she has done all her life - her field of 'expertise' - Egyptology!


People are often told to study what interests them for a degree, the subject matter is of little importance as the point of a degree is to show that you have the ability to study, research and apply yourself to something, skills that are transferable and handy in the working environment.

Though one does not have to study Law at degree level in the UK to become a lawyer it does help and reduces the amount of time that is required for the professional exams that must be taken after gaining a degree. Perhaps the same is true for accountants, i'm not sure. It would be a worry if medical students could do a media based degree prior to becoming doctors! In the UK the Higher Education system appears to have become another means of creating an industry and money whilst delaying the level of unemployed.

Whoever dreamt up that we needed 50% of the population to be degree educated was mad...it would mean many tribes with one 'chief' and one 'indian', who were all these people supposed to manage...achieving 100% literacy and numeracy would have gone a long way to improve things, both in the UK and the rest of the world.

I feel sorry for those that have had their minds opened up only to find at best that they can only currently find menial jobs that probably drive them mad!


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

webmarcos said:


> Of course the issue is clouded by the black economy...


Black economy is everywhere and will always exist. And is direct proportional (i think) with the taxes level.

There is no work? Why? Because is hard to make business. Simple as that. Let small-medium or why not big company's to rise and make profits and will be work. Is not rocket since. Right now I think survive only super strong company's. Start-ups? I doubt.. look at autonomos, strange tax laws. And all of this, mostly to support politicians and a bureaucratic system. I may be wrong, but this is how I see the things in some EU country's.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

doro said:


> Black economy is everywhere and will always exist. And is direct proportional (i think) with the taxes level.
> 
> There is no work? Why? Because is hard to make business. Simple as that. Let small-medium or why not big company's to rise and make profits and will be work. Is not rocket since. Right now I think survive only super strong company's. Start-ups? I doubt.. look at autonomos, strange tax laws. And all of this, mostly to support politicians and a bureaucratic system. I may be wrong, but this is how I see the things in some EU country's.


Healthy businesses rely on sound infrastructure. That can only be provided by the state from the proceeds of taxation.
So the black economy is a drain on the wider economy and society.
It is a mark of a somewhat primitive economy when it forms too large a percentage of national output.


----------



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to hear that, but with youth unemployment at 50% it's not surprising is it?
> What is he really hoping to get into?
> And what kind of work has he found up until now?
> I don't mean to be nosey, but my daughter is 19 so I'm interested in that age group.


Anything that pays a reasonable wage and is legal, but they are very hard to find.
He had a telesales job but the company never had the money to pay the staff wages, he worked as a salesman in a furniture store but that went bust, and he earns a few euros here and there doing gardening work. The only way forward I can see for him is to either set him up in business or expand my own business activities to include him.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

silverbatch said:


> Anything that pays a reasonable wage and is legal, but they are very hard to find.
> He had a telesales job but the company never had the money to pay the staff wages, he worked as a salesman in a furniture store but that went bust, and he earns a few euros here and there doing gardening work. The only way forward I can see for him is to either set him up in business or expand my own business activities to include him.


You're probably right, but have you looked into FP?
Their courses are varied and you kind find studies which are much more orientated to the job market - and I'm not just talking about hairdressing and car mechanics (not that there's anything wrong with these professions I hasten to add. I just mean that FP isn't limited to the traditional hairdressing and mechanics courses) . There are courses about admin, marketing, lighting and sound engineer, becoming an outdoor sports monitor, lab work, working in the catering trade and of course all manner of IT based stuff...


----------

